# Turkey ham



## jbest123 (Sep 7, 2011)

how do you make turkey taste like ham?:pot:


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2011)

Cure it.

Pop's brine works well.

It's 1 cu salt, 1 cu sugar, 1 cu br. sugar, 1 tbs cure #1, 1 gal. water.

Brine the turkey for 10 - 14 days.

Then smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a couple of good ones:

Pops:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/86405/pickling-a-turkey-with-pops-curing-brine

Meateater:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100916/meateater-brined-and-cured-bird-review-pic-heavy

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 7, 2011)

Quote:


jbest123 said:


> how do you make turkey taste like ham?


*Not trying to be a wiseass but I have been trying to figure out why make a turkey taste like ham. If I wanted ham taste, why not smoke a ham?*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> Quote:
> 
> *Not trying to be a wiseass but I have been trying to figure out why make a turkey taste like ham. If I wanted ham taste, why not smoke a ham?*


I know what you mean, but once you try it, you'll know why. It doesn't really taste like Ham, just like Bacon doesn't taste like Ham. It has it's own flavor. You'd love it.

Some people wonder why some of us "Double-Smoke" Hams. Then once they taste it, they understand.

LOL---And you know I would never steer you wrong, JC.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I know what you mean, but once you try it, you'll know why. It doesn't really taste like Ham, just like Bacon doesn't taste like Ham. It has it's own flavor. You'd love it.
> 
> Some people wonder why some of us "Double-Smoke" Hams. Then once they taste it, they understand.
> 
> ...


*Bear,*

*    If there is 1 thing I know about smoking, it is you would never steer me wrong. *

*I am going to follow your advice and try one!*

*Thanks once again,*

*JC*


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try it, you'll like it - it's a delicacy!


----------



## roller (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds wierd....


----------



## shortend (Sep 7, 2011)

I love "hammy" smoked turkey. My dad used to get one every fall from the Amana Colony Smokehouse. They were a real treat. Until I read the thread that Pop's posted a couple of years back, I was never able to get that hammy flavor, no matter what brine I used. It's the cure#1 and pickleing time that does the trick. I'm getting anxious to do one again just reading this thread. Mmmm.......Mmmmm.


----------



## jbest123 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I will give the thighs a try as they have them on sale often. If that works out, I will move up the bird to the breast and try some pastrami.:grilling_smilie: John


----------

